# Fiberfuse questions



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

All this talk of fiber fuse is making me curious. What are the advantages of using it besides its thinner? Does it work well well in corners? I've thought about using it on just butt joints to try and alleviate the hump you sometimes get.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Ive only used fiba fuse for repair work but I think it drys a little better and for the butts I think a couple of people on here said when they used it on butts that it peaked because of the crease in the middle so they double taped it off center. Also if your going to be using it on corners make sure you have a corner roller because its fragile and can tear easy


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

jantzenmoore said:


> All this talk of fiber fuse is making me curious. What are the advantages of using it besides its thinner? Does it work well well in corners? I've thought about using it on just butt joints to try and alleviate the hump you sometimes get.



Just get some and put it to rest. Advantages no blisters, fill and float first coat with 90. I Only used it on a couple of small jobs. No problems so far. 

Disadvantages, it's itchy. 
http://youtu.be/yN6h775Vejw



http://youtu.be/R3RC9BjZj2I


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

search and read....its all out there.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> search and read....its all out there.



I haven't read anything about it peeking up on but joins. Does it have a tendency to want to do this?


http://youtu.be/R3RC9BjZj2I


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I haven't read anything about it peeking up on but joins. Does it have a tendency to want to do this?
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/R3RC9BjZj2I


its not the ff its the butts ...it can happen to paper just the same but if the butt has a high side and you wipe the butt tight you can rip the ff thats why I fiba mesh all big gaps and butts before I tape with ff


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

I've been running FibaFuse in every new house and reno for about a year now. It runs just fine thru a taper. Like Ice said it needs to be handled carefully before taping mud is dry. Knifing your angles doesn't work very well until second coat. I don't mesh tape anything and so far so good. Not a single call back. 
I convinced another taper to try it. He said he hated it- "itchy, fragile, more expensive". He went back to paper for his next job. After that job he went back to FibaFuse and has never used paper again.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

that's funny. First time I used it I didn't like it either but I I gave it another shot. I think it's because of the way it dries,also like the way it don't sag when repairing holes. Running a fan you can almost second coat right away. I feel the best thing about fiber fuse is when you tape it inside corner with fiber fuse the air can go through the fiberglass evenly when taping a corner with paper tape traps the mud behind the paper so it don't dry out at the same time. It drives from the inside out so you don't know on a big gap if it's dry ed before you second coat it.. . Which could be potential problem


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

Where are you guys finding fiberfuse I've check the local drywall supplier and they had no idea what it was. HD and Blowes didn't carry it. You guys ordering by case??


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Lowe's and HD around here carry it


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

fr8train said:


> Lowe's and HD around here carry it


Same here


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Only Blows around here. Who has the best price for FF? 


http://youtu.be/R3RC9BjZj2I


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Who has the best price for FF? 

I've been getting Fibafuse at Drywall Zone. They sell it for $44.95 for 10 rolls & they through in 2 tape holders. Their shipping/delivery is pretty slow, but if you plan ahead, it's all good. 
They also have X-crack for $7.99/roll! :thumbup:


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

jantzenmoore said:


> Where are you guys finding fiberfuse I've check the local drywall supplier and they had no idea what it was. HD and Blowes didn't carry it. You guys ordering by case??


All-Wall will ship right to your house. Unfortunately shipping to Canada costs as much as the product itself. 
My local Home Hardware just started bringing in 500 foot rolls for me. $9.00 each and they stock 250' 
Lowes has it here now as well.


----------



## aztec (Jan 21, 2015)

My local Lowes carries it too, just the 250 roll though. Oshawa, Canada


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

I wasn't sure if the 500' rolls of FibaFuse would fit on my taper. It does and runs very well


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Are those boxes heavy? LMAO!

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1538523903090337


http://youtu.be/R3RC9BjZj2I


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

D A Drywall said:


> View attachment 12986
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure if the 500' rolls of FibaFuse would fit on my taper. It does and runs very well


ya ...thank ff for making them so light...that is why i use it:blink:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

D A Drywall said:


> View attachment 12986
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure if the 500' rolls of FibaFuse would fit on my taper. It does and runs very well


Yup, 500' roll just fits on my taper, lol


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

I'm not on Facebook. Is there another way to let FibaFuse know my comments?


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

God forbid something heavy! Wouldn't wanna bust my nut


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Ice,
I spoke with a guy yesterday about that tissue tape but they don't stock it but if I want 48,000 rolls they will easy get me it!!!
Couldn't tell me where it goes or who stocks it after it get's here!:furious:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Ice,
> I spoke with a guy yesterday about that tissue tape but they don't stock it but if I want 48,000 rolls they will easy get me it!!!
> Couldn't tell me where it goes or who stocks it after it get's here!:furious:


wow...thats nuts


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

jantzenmoore said:


> God forbid something heavy! Wouldn't wanna bust my nut


I think I asked them if they could make a thicker fuse that was not white ....somtimes I have to run two layers...that call was years ago:blink:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

D A Drywall said:


> I'm not on Facebook. Is there another way to let FibaFuse know my comments?


http://thatdrywallguy.com/


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

How many electrical outlet boxes are in this seam?
Six- all covered over by FibaFuse at prefill stage. Makes running flat box and sanding so much easier. Just don't forget where they are. I take pictures before covering.


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)




----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

D A Drywall said:


> View attachment 13097
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well done
https://www.facebook.com/fibafuse/posts/1542217829387611


----------

